# What, Who De-Repped Me?



## Brokenhope420 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well I spend a lot of time on this forum now becuase I am bored alllll day. I have been playing in the arcade too lately, to kill time.

to my disappointment just now, I went to goto the arcade, only to find out I couldnt play any games because someone negative repped me to -6 . I dont know who did it, in what topic, or even why. I havent done anything at all, I just dont understand .

can someone help my rep so that I can play in the arcade again? because some hash-wipe  decided to de-rep me.

much appreciated .

sorry if this is the wrong forum.


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 6, 2007)

what goes around comes around. peace


----------



## k-town (Apr 6, 2007)

That's Sucks That You Can't Play In The Arcade Now! I Guess The Mods Put You On Time Out! Lol Jk


----------



## k-town (Apr 6, 2007)

BUT I'LL HELP YOU OUT IF YOU TELL ME HOW? (don't know how to give rep points)


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 6, 2007)

the little scale in the top corner of the post approve+ disapprove-


----------



## Brokenhope420 (Apr 6, 2007)

Next to the report post link/ image in the upper right hand corner of a post, theres an image that looks like a scale, and the alt. text is add to the reputation; you just have to click the one on my post and add to my rep.

I would really appreciate the help. I cant think of anything I did to deserve to be de-repped, I havent argued with anyone or anything... I guess it was just a random de-rep... quite an inconvienounce [spell] if you ask me lol.


----------



## k-town (Apr 6, 2007)

there you go brokenhope


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 6, 2007)

remember who your friends are and keep an eye on your enemy's


----------



## Brokenhope420 (Apr 6, 2007)

yes! thank you; once again I can play in the arcade ^_^.


----------



## mogie (Apr 6, 2007)

You must of done something. People don't do that for no reason.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2007)

must have got your cat high.


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 6, 2007)

Well there goes my rep then..my cat eats what ever it can stick's seed's bud and fiend's for smoke


----------



## iblazethatkush (Apr 6, 2007)

can somebody hook me up with some rep too i'm negative and i want to play in the arcade.


----------



## k-town (Apr 6, 2007)

you have been hooked up


----------



## Brokenhope420 (Apr 6, 2007)

i repped you, not sure if it will help.

mogie:
I havent cussed or argued with anyone, I cant think of any spamming I could have possibly done either. the de-rep came at random, no new replys or anything explaining why someone derepped me. I just went to the arcade like usuall and saw I couldnt play. It would really help if I could find out what thread I was derepped in and who did it... because I really dont think I did anything, and I can see random de-repping... it's common on other message boards... most of the people here are more mature than that I know though.


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 6, 2007)

BROKENHOPE420 go to your "myrollitup" and check the bottom rep to see who and where it came from


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2007)

click on the rep and it will take you to the post that was repped. then click on your scales in that post and you will see the whole rep.


----------



## Brokenhope420 (Apr 6, 2007)

thank you, I can see why, I misread someones question, so my answer was incorrect for the situation [I didnt see the post said they were growing outdoors]... so someone derepped me.


----------



## k-town (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey, How many de-reps can you get? Will they ban you after a certain amount of de-reps?


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know how many you can have or if they ban you, I gave you a rep...quit bitching.....You need to find out where it came from and which post it was done on........No TY needed......Have a great Easter weekend!


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 9, 2007)

hopefully there is enough good people to help you balance out. i usually give all the + rep i can in 24 hour periods. but just because you got rep dont make you a better gardner.


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 9, 2007)

were is the arcade and how much rep do you need to play.


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 9, 2007)

If this is the place to get +rep hook me up it's like crack for me and Iam jonesing........ Please please just 1 more hit I got $2.36 hook a brother up... Did I say it's all penny's....I will get that guy to s*ck you d*ck!!! Or I got these two double cheese burger hook me up!!!! HAHAHAHAHA JOKE JOKE JOKE HAHAHAAHA


----------

